# Where do Ford Owners get there car Serviced in Aberdeen?



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

the reason why i am asking is that alot of us want our cars in top nick and not to undergo the dreaded service wash! my car is due for the 12.5k preliminary service and the only Ford garages i know of here are Arnold Clark ones. Its also in the warranty period so do i need to stick to a Ford garage?

some _may_ be ok but im very weary of there under par skill. :doublesho

help me out chaps. :driver:

thanks

simba :car:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dad had his Mk1 RS done at AC and will get his new one done there two, give them their due - they've never washed the cars or scratched them etc. 

Just make sure you get it put down on the job card and put signs in all the windows/dashboard. Dad rekons he's had an easier time from AC than Town and County Porsche at times!


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Clark said:


> Dad had his Mk1 RS done at AC and will get his new one done there two, give them their due - they've never washed the cars or scratched them etc.
> 
> Just make sure you get it put down on the job card and put signs in all the windows/dashboard. Dad rekons he's had an easier time from AC than Town and County Porsche at times!


Hi Clark, which AC was it your dad went to?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Ford one on Wellington road, dont get me wrong - I've heard horror stories about them too but as far as my Dad goes, he's always had good service as he's always made it clear from the start what would happen if something happened with his cars :thumb:


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

simba said:


> Its also in the warranty period so do i need to stick to a Ford garage?


So long as it is serviced according to the manufacturers specified schedule and the parts used are the same specification as the manufacturer's, any garage can do a warranty service these days. Just make sure that you specify it's a warranty service when you book it in and make sure they stamp the book afterwards.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Thanks chaps. I normally goto the one on wellington road for any minor issues and it seems like a decent one. just wanted to make sure.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright Mr Ahmed i think anyone who puts there car to them are totally insane, i used them once but never again there customer care and workmanship is shocking imo.

AVOID would be my advise.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Alright Mr Ahmed i think anyone who puts there car to them are totally insane, i used them once but never again there customer care and workmanship is shocking imo.
> 
> AVOID would be my advise.
> 
> Gav


That goes for anywhere though Gav, It's like anywhere else you go, good and bad tales from each side 

It's like when you took your ST to that place in Kemnay and they knackered one of your wheels, I know plenty of people who have had great service from there...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> That goes for anywhere though Gav, It's like anywhere else you go, good and bad tales from each side


Mmmm more bad than good i would say from recent threads about them, in all honesty i have nothing to do with them as the type of clients i attract would never use AC.

Its all comes down to personal experience mine was shocking, others might have received better service.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Mmmm more bad than good i would say from AC as a whole.


Certainly from their BodyShop I would agree, only all bad and no good


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Clark said:


> Certainly from their BodyShop I would agree, only all bad and no good


Agreed, wasn't confident with putting mine back to them. :wall:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Alright Mr Ahmed i think anyone who puts there car to them are totally insane, i used them once but never again there customer care and workmanship is shocking imo.
> 
> AVOID would be my advise.
> 
> Gav


hey Gav...yeh i have first hand experience with their bodyshop as you will know. just not keen on them at all with any department now after that.

p.s feel free to call me Simba on the forum at least hehe :lol:



rocky1722 said:


> Agreed, wasn't confident with putting mine back to them. :wall:


right chaps, so i have my focus needing a service, in warranty....where do i go


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

simba said:


> p.s feel free to call me Simba on the forum at least hehe :lol::


Sorry i wasn't sure Simba it is, you got your paintwork sorted out yet?

Gav


----------



## whitey83 (May 8, 2006)

Mental_Mikey said:


> So long as it is serviced according to the manufacturers specified schedule and the parts used are the same specification as the manufacturer's, any garage can do a warranty service these days. Just make sure that you specify it's a warranty service when you book it in and make sure they stamp the book afterwards.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


Yes but dealers won't be as helpful doing the warranty work if you spot something wrong. You will save money not using main dealers but for the first few years, when the car is still under warranty, it's worth paying that bit extra because they can pick up on a lot more than people that aren't trained on those cars and will be more helpful to you.

AC serviced my car and found a problem with it that I would never have picked up. Took them 2 days to fix and would have cost me over £1000.

However the serviced my car then MOT'd it and it failed on a snapped spring. Strangely the claimed they had noticed this during the service but decided just to MOT it anyway and not phone me to tell me it had failed.

Service was a bit of a joke but they didn't damage the car and although they were useless they were friendly enough.

Obviously all AC garges are different but the general opinion is they are useless. I would never recommend them to anyone. Even the best garages can give you rubbish service and putting your car in anywhere is a big gamble which kinda sucks.

I recon everyone that has a remote interest in cars could tell at least one dealer horror story that they have experience which is a sad state IMO. Yet again 95% of the places I go for anything seem to not be up to my low expectations.


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Sorry i wasn't sure Simba it is, you got your paintwork sorted out yet?
> 
> Gav


nah not yet - that i can see is far from getting done at the moment. the repair that AC done has been crap - the door panel has pitting, the wheel arch has a dimple, crap blending, overspray on the windows, seals not removed prior to painting so theres paint on the seals, scratched privacy glass on the boot. Took the car to Kinghorn for a quote and it came to £2k. the third party that assesses the work wont approve it as AC are much cheaper....eh duh! its like comparing low end with high end - what did they expect.

so i have got the insurance company to talk to kinghorn and they will justify themselves why the costs are what they are. its dragging on but nothing i can do at the moment till it gets approved unfortunately.


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

maybe people just succumb to the pain of AC


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

simba said:


> maybe people just succumb to the pain of AC


update: got a surprise call, the car is going to kinghorn for the work :thumb: end of july though as there mega busy. :driver:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

im on the same boat as simba, mine has to go to ford for first proper service in 5k


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

simba said:


> update: got a surprise call, the car is going to kinghorn for the work :thumb: end of july though as there mega busy. :driver:


That's a result :thumb: I tried to get them to put my car to Polished Bliss to get corrected as it has some industrial fallout and all swirled which is not acceptable for a brand new car, but guess what ......... too expensive.

So after much hassle :wall: I've finally agreed on them paying me £250 and I'll buy all the necessary equipment including DA polisher and I'll do it myself. :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mental_Mikey said:


> So long as it is serviced according to the manufacturers specified schedule and the parts used are the same specification as the manufacturer's, any garage can do a warranty service these days. Just make sure that you specify it's a warranty service when you book it in and make sure they stamp the book afterwards.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


Yes but they won`t buy your car back in for sale without ford stamps and you may land up with less for trade in,worth remembering


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

I guess Ford Arnold Clark it is. iv been to that garage a few times for replacement panels etc and spoken to there engineers a few times too. they do come across ok i must say. 

but i cant help hmmmmm'ing lol :car:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

simba said:


> nah not yet - that i can see is far from getting done at the moment. the repair that AC done has been crap - the door panel has pitting, the wheel arch has a dimple, crap blending, overspray on the windows, seals not removed prior to painting so theres paint on the seals, scratched privacy glass on the boot. Took the car to Kinghorn for a quote and it came to £2k. the third party that assesses the work wont approve it as AC are much cheaper....eh duh! its like comparing low end with high end - what did they expect.
> 
> so i have got the insurance company to talk to kinghorn and they will justify themselves why the costs are what they are. its dragging on but nothing i can do at the moment till it gets approved unfortunately.


This from Menzies Road? Mines been in there three times now and it's still a b*lls up. Started up as a few small bits of warranty work, have ended up getting pretty much the whole of each side resprayed now as they made such a mess of blending, and it's still [email protected] I swear that they have Stevie Wonder employed there lol Similar problems to you, trim masked badly rather than being removed, overspray, dirt under the paint.......... the list goes on.....:wall:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

cotter said:


> This from Menzies Road? Mines been in there three times now and it's still a b*lls up. Started up as a few small bits of warranty work, have ended up getting pretty much the whole of each side resprayed now as they made such a mess of blending, and it's still [email protected] I swear that they have Stevie Wonder employed there lol Similar problems to you, trim masked badly rather than being removed, overspray, dirt under the paint.......... the list goes on.....:wall:


No the bodyshop work from the accident was done by Volvo Arnold Clark just off wellington road.

Il be getting the service done from the big Ford on Wellington Road though - they have been decent when it came to changing basic things like plastic trim etc.


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

I get my focus done at glenford in forfar- if its not too far away.

Never had any problems with them.


----------



## retalic7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've always used Lawrence of kemnay at Inverurie. They have never made a mess or damaged my car. I have bought 2 new Fiesta ST's in the past 3 years! Never had any problems. :thumb:


----------

